# ? for Ryan aka firespyder7



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

Could you post a picture of the wheels you added to your wrapper. I want to add some to my wrapper and the pics you posted a few years ago are deleted. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea, Ill get them up soon.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Pictures*

They are for a sliding shower door.


----------



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Ryan.


----------

